# Overclocked GFX, Safe Or Not?



## pratzgh1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi guyz, 

I own a 9500 gt 1gb ddr2 Graphic Card........

Was thinking of Replacing it for a HD4670, but then that would b a small upgrade, something not so Noticable..............

So Stuck with My GFX! Neways, thot lets OC, the GFX and then overclocked as follows.....

Gpu Clock - 550 > 750 Mhz
Shadder Clock - 1400 > 1909 Mhz
Memory Clock - 400 (800) > 450 (900) Mhz

[I saw an OCed 9500gt Card, at whooping 800/2000/450(900) From Nvidia, A bit Costlier than the Normal Gt...., was Stunned by the Company Specs]

Although My System is pretty Stable,I've Increased Fan Speed, therby the Temps Do not Exceed 42 - 45 degrees.........(Riva Tuner)

Also OC, my Processor E7400 - 2.8 > 3.2 Ghz....... (temp < 36 idle, and <47 Load).

Tools used to Measure and Tweak : Rivatuner, Core Temp, Gpu - Z and Cpu - Z

Just Wanna Ask, is it Safe to keep it So:4-dontkno?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing always has it's pitfalls. If you notice an improvement and are willing to take the risk, yes.


----------



## ChronicNL (Apr 22, 2008)

test by playing a heavy game in load for 30 mins, if temps get extremely high, get a GPU cooler


----------



## pratzgh1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey guyz,

The Temps i Have Posted are done after 3 hours of gaming on X-men Wolveriene, or no matter what the game, CoD 4, etc.......

These Specs remain the same!

Is a 4670 worth an upgrade from 9500gt?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The 4670 is roughly equivalent to the 9600GT, so it isn't really worth the $80 to upgrade from a 9500GT.


----------



## roast (Nov 2, 2006)

What tools did you use to confirm the machine is stable?

For graphics, Can you run ATItool for about 30mins. If you get any artifacts or errors, lower the clocks or up the voltage a little, as it isnt stable.
Please be careful when upping the voltage, do NOT take it too far. Temperatures will get quite high.

For the CPU, please run Prime95 for about 8 hours. Any errors, then the CPU is not 100% stable.

Post feedback!

-Mick.


----------

